# wow.. near death tonight..



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that hope ya get well soon.

What exactly caused it to flip? You hit a log or something in the rode or what?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Sorry to hear that hope ya get well soon.
> 
> What exactly caused it to flip? You hit a log or something in the rode or what?


thanks, actually there was nothing in the road. it was the flattest part of the whole road. I blacked out the second I rolled it so I really dont remember. the quad ended up like 20 yards away out in the field. I keep playing it over and over and I think I have a good idea what happened, my hat fluttered in the breeze and I think I turned my head just a tad, which turned my whole body. I have no idea why the whole thing flipped so tragically though.


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thanks, actually there was nothing in the road. it was the flattest part of the whole road. I blacked out the second I rolled it so I really dont remember. the quad ended up like 20 yards away out in the field. I keep playing it over and over and I think I have a good idea what happened, my hat fluttered in the breeze and I think I turned my head just a tad, which turned my whole body. I have no idea why the whole thing flipped so tragically though.


Sorry to hear that.You know how you said you turned your head well last year i rolled mine twice because of that. The first time just some minor cuts but the second time i blacked out and when i awoke my head felt like it was gonna explode.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Ben!  That's terrible!!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

It sounds to me like you need to go to the doctor or an ER. For two reasons. One, maybe you blacked out first which caused the wreck. and second, If you hit your head and you have a large bruise, remember a teeny tiny blood clot in a vein can cause a stroke. It's worth the time, brother.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am sure I didnt black out while I was riding, it was really weird because it just felt like a sketchy ride, I have 2 quads I ride regularly, a 220 can am, and a yama grizzly 450, and they just feel safe and I can do any maneuver on them, but this thing, the axle just felt loose, and the tires were like bald, I was slipping the whole way down.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

here is the arm injuries I got


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am sure I didnt black out while I was riding, it was really weird because it just felt like a sketchy ride, I have 2 quads I ride regularly, a 220 can am, and a yama grizzly 450, and they just feel safe and I can do any maneuver on them, but this thing, *the axle just felt loose, and the tires were like bald, I was slipping the whole way down*.


That's probably the reason it rolled! He shouldn't have been makin you drive the 4-wheeler when you clearly wanted to drive the truck. I bet he won't beg you again. And that looks bad :/ You should listen to P&y only. He's right. You could even have a small concussion. Hitting your head can get you in some serious s***.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

we dont have to worry bout driving that four wheeler anymore anyways. that thing is smashed to bits. thankfully, I am not.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

This seems like somethin that might re-energize your faith in God, if anything. Haha


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad your ok man. A few years ago a guy who I used to know from school was riding his four wheeler with his older sister and not for from the shed, they hit a ground hog hole and the 4 wheeler flipped and killed his sister instantly.

It definitely makes you stop and think that the "it won't happen to me" mentality is not a good nor mature thought. I try to think of driving a car the same, way..sure, like most others, I've done some stupid things with my car, but vehicles aren't something we should mess around with and take for granted.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

just thank God that He gave you another day to live, He's got plans for you then.

speaking of atv's last week one of my buddies that I know not very well but was a buddy of mine in Georgia just graduated highschool and a couple dasy later him and hsi brother were riding atvs' and somehow the atv crashed and it landed on his head and killed him instantly, talk about how precious our lives are and that just like that your lfie can be taken from you, and when you think of that you need to be knowing where your going when you die because you never know when you will die. it could be today, or it could be 70 years or so from now, or somewhere inbetween or after that, you just never know. just eb glad you didnt break any bones or anything too and that you walked/limped off that night.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow dude. Hope your alright. I've been run over by a quad but never flipped one!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

just proof that the good lord is up above and looking over everyone


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

You got lucky. A couple years ago one of my friends sister was riding on a 4 wheeler with one of her friends and they were following one of there friends when the friend in front hit the brakes really hard when the trail came to a stop and they collided. My friends sister died a few hours later from head trauma. So be careful and use your best judgment not anyonelses


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Glad you just walked away with a few scrstchs and a bruse


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> here is the arm injuries I got


Next time bro flex for us ;-) jkjk


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahaha you geyyy man :wink: lol I wasnt trying to show of in the picture  I was in serious pain haha


----------

